# cant get through the juvi trout



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

hey guys, wondering if yall' got any tips on how to get through all of the juvi trout when fishing lights at night?



some nice gators would be a real treat txtPost_CommentEmoticon(':banghead');

:banghead


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

Use bigger baits.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree, bigger bait = bigger fish.

Scott


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

big, live croaker.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Dock light trout run the same size most of the time. Go to a different area to find bigger fish. You almost never see a true gator around a light, in my experience over the last 10 years or so. We caught one 27 inch and a few 24's, that's it. Seek out deeper water as well. Just my 2 cents...Mike


----------



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks guys good tips

they have already produced some good trouttxtPost_CommentEmoticon(':takephoto');


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

lately in this colder weather under dock lights try jiging it slower(deeper) when i fish docks it also seems the later the better,i fished off my docktonight at about 8pm andall i was catchin was little babys but about 20ish minutes ago around ten thirty i caught what im eating right nowas i type,an 18 inche speck.anyhow good luck out there ,peace Garett


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, i would love to get into some juvi trout on my 5wt fly rod... Hell, I like catching anything, who am I kidding. I'm just a fishing slut. I'll catch anything!:letsdrink


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

These posts cover it pretty well:

- Larger baits

- Fish Deeper

- Fish the area outside the lights

- STEALTH!! big trout are spooky and if you make noise they'll clam up or leave. Try drifting in with the current or wind and cast from as far away as possible. Since you ought to work the edges and deeper water first it works out.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Certain lights hold bigger fish for a number of reasons. Just keep fishing and you will figure out which lights hold big fish.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

> *NoMoSurf (10/13/2007)*Man, i would love to get into some juvi trout on my 5wt fly rod... Hell, I like catching anything, who am I kidding. I'm just a fishing slut. I'll catch anything!:letsdrink[/quote
> 
> lol, well put NoMo.
> 
> i'm not above using an ultra-light on juvis myself !


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell, I love fishing, just to be fishing. To prove it, I am supposed to becoming down to goon an offshorecharter this weekend. I lost my job today (company relocation) and I am still going! "F" it!


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

I sometimes use a little more weight than normal to sink it past them quicker. I use this to get past Juvies and trash fish on the surface. I've caught bigger fish on bigger bait, buttttttt

sometimes when they won't hit anything I've noticed them hitting little bitty minnows no bigger than your fingernail. They're full of them when I clean them too. Huge trout that are full of tiny minnows. When that happens, the only thing that can compete is small fly lures.

I am fishing under the lights about 98% of the time. 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Most of the bigger trout will notice your arrival, if you dont have a trolling motor forget it! If you fish out of a kayak& you anchor in the dark quietly.....you'll catch bigger trout. I can watch most of the bigger fish go down as i take the first few step out onto my dock. The reds are dumb in comparison, I stand right over a school and watch them swim in circles


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

did you catch this at night??


----------

